# My beautiful Freesia



## dmcwlvssr (Sep 17, 2015)

RIP sweet girl until we meet again.

Lost my girl to cancer in May. She was 11 a shepherd malamute mix. This is the last pic I have of her at home.:wub:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sweet photo, and a beautiful name!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

beautiful girl, I'm so sorry for your loss. take care.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes, I have one of those pictures too. Sorry for your loss, and please stick around ...it does help to deal with the pain!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. They are never with us for long enough.
Sheilah


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. RIP sweet Freesia.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl, hugs


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

so sorry. Am sure she was as sweet as her name.


----------

